
Apple's Round Pizza Box - chaosmachine
https://theoutline.com/post/1555/we-got-one-of-apple-s-patented-round-pizza-boxes
======
noeatnosleep
Why is this interesting? I suppose because it's Apple, and they patented it?

I'm sure they're expensive to produce/store/transport, which is why we've been
using flatpack pizza boxes forever.

~~~
codesternews
Yeah, they have the patent for the pizza box. Why expensive to transport
instead it would have reduced the material. It's quite a small box as compared
to the square box.

~~~
noeatnosleep
Theoretically expensive because when you ship a pallet of pizza boxes to a
pizza joint, they come in a very compact completely flat stack.

